# Fracino Classico - Zero brewhead pressue



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

My Classico lost pressure mid-shot yesterday and the pump didn't sound "normal". I was able to see this with great clarity having installed a brewhead pressure gauge about two weeks ago.

I thought it may be a blip so this morning I tried it again with the blanking plate in and the needle on the pressure gauge moved up slightly and then dropped back to zero.

I don't think it is likely to be the pump as I had to replace this 3 months ago so I was wondering if it is likely to be a blocked OPV valve? Boiler pressure is normal at about 1.1 bar.

I have been intending to look at the OPV valve anyway as I want to drop the pressure to 9 bar so possibly need to do it now?!

Any pointers appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Possibly sticking valve or damaged / aged seal in the OPV ?= sticking open / stuck partially open ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Be interesting to see a video with sound....you can upload a nice one as you shoot it onto youtube using the youtube app on your phone...


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Just warming the machine up now...............


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Can you see this:






Don't think I will be winning any awards for production quality!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sounds like there might be a blockage/kink in the inlet tube.

1. Is that a blind filter? Is there flow from the group without a blind filter?

2. Is there a lot of flow through the expansion (what you call the OPV) valve tube back to the tank or none

3. Is there steam from the group?

4. Did you descale recently?

5. Do you use good water with low/no limescale (because you are in quite a hard water area)?

P.S. Blocked expansion valve would cause the opposite to your problem.


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Thanks for your response - to answer the questions:

1. Yes it is a blind filter basket

2. Will have to take the case off to see this I guess so can't say at this precise moment.

3. Water still flows from the group head but there is no steam

4. No I haven't

5. I only use bottled Ashbeck mineral water from Tesco

A couple of other things that may be useful to know:

- the steam wand still produces steam

- hot water flows from the tap if turned on and the pump starts to refill the boiler - seemed to take a while to do it mind.

I can do another video clip of elements of this if that would be useful?


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

If there's flow of water from the grouphead but it can't build any pressure then it can only really be the OPV valve stuck open or some other major leak in your system (which you would've seen water from). That's assuming the pump is ok and is able to generate pressure.

It would be interesting to run it with the case off and squeeze the tube to the OPV to see if that increases the pressure in the system. If it does then it's the OPV needing cleaning out, maybe a duff seal.


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Thank you for the tip - I will give it a try.


----------

